# Boston Special Police Training Course



## Guest

Atty. William Cloran will start a new 13 week Boston Special Police Officer course
on Tuesday December 12. The course runs for 13 weeks and meets every Tuesday and Thursday from 8am-4:30pm at the IBEW Hall 194 Freeport Street in Dorcester.

The 100 hour course for unarmed officers is $950.00. The armed training consists of an additional 60 hours of training.

For more information go to www.w-cloran.com or contact:

Atty William Cloran
50 Union St
Newton Ma 02459
617 969 2001
[email protected]


----------



## Mongo

What happened to that MRPFacademy?


----------



## Guest

The Mass Reserve Federation offered a class about a year ago but as far as I know they haven't had one this year.

They usually don't hold one unless one of the security companies like Alliance gets a new contract and needs to hire and train a group of officers.

I am on the MRPF mailing list, but I haven't received anything from them in quite a while.

There must be a demand for specials because William Cloran just finished a class he started in September and now he is offering another one.

Longwood Security offers their own course which I think William Cloran teaches at their offices.


----------



## Mongo

Ya cuz I heard MRPF is defunct.

Their whole website has been under construction for years and the dude that ran it is one shady character.


----------



## BSP268

The W. Cloran Academy Is A Joke!!!!there Is No Way Someone Can Learn How To Be A Cop In 100/160 Hours Of Bs Training. I Have Seen Some Of The Students That Come Out Of This Academy And There A Disgrace.


----------



## Guest

It may be a joke but he teaches what the BPD requires and if you pass the BPD test your a Special. Most of the jobs for Specials these days are working for security companies who have contracts with Housing Projects that are located in the worst neighborhoods.


----------



## 2ndtour311

Isn't it 6 and 1/2 weeks for 100 hr unarmed course? Or are they doing the full 160 hrs?


----------



## ArmedLEO

Well. I know about the 100 hr course/class for the unarmed officers. But how would I go by obtaining the 60 hours to complete the 160 hours of training?

Also, what is the diffrence between the unarmed SPO academy vs. the armed one? Could someone clarify this for me please?!?!?

You can get me on here or get me direct @ [email protected]


----------



## Guest

William Cloran also offers the additional firearms training for an additional fee. It is something like an additional $500.00 bucks and starts right after the unarmed training program. If you get hired by Longwood Security in Brookline I believe they pay for everything. But you have to ask yourself do I really want to work in a housing project for 13.00 bucks an hour.
Give him a call or send him an email for the exact cost. 
His contact info is in my first post.


----------



## BWH LT

Cloran has cancelled the last 2 classes for a lack of registration. He likes to have at least 12 in a class. I have a few folks that I need to get through the class. So register early and often!!!!


----------



## SPINMASS

Longwood starts their armed guys in the 15-16 dollar an hour range. I heard they were looking to put on an academy in January.


----------



## RCPD33

Mongo said:


> Ya cuz I heard MRPF is defunct.
> 
> Their whole website has been under construction for years and the dude that ran it is one shady character.


The MRPF is trying to re-establish itself further north from what I was told by a regular instructor. I did some 1st Responder Instructing there last year for them. I was treated good is all I can say. I do keep in touch with some of the regular Instructors. I hate to knock anyone, but most of the people that we had in the class I Instructed made me worry. Alliance Security sponsored the class, nuff said. There were some good people there, who I imagine will move on to bigger and better things, if they havn't already. If I hear anymore info, I'll post it.


----------



## The Jesters

The MRPF closed its doors and now has no facility, but is still an active organization with the MA Sec. of State. There are no plans to conduct any academies in the near or distant future. They hope to open a new facility "eventually" and when they do (no timetable on this) they will once again look to be hosting classes.

Don't wait on this as it may be a long time before they re-open their doors.


----------



## BWH LT

Word is that Bill Cloran will be scheduling a class starting the first week of February. It was supposedly listed in the Herald the other day. Hopefully it will happen this time, the last two classes were cancelled due to lack of people. I have at least four that I need to get through.


----------



## BSP4141

The Mrpf Is No More, The Owner Just Got Fired From His Job As A Railroad Cop Adn Lost The Lease On His Bulding, He Screwed All His Drill Instructors Out Of A Lot Of Money As Well So I Assume That There Will Now Be Only One Academy For Boston Specials


----------



## BWH LT

Latest word from Cloran is that the class is a Go! Supposedly has enough people signed up.


----------



## SHEMT

Take John Deguits class . He had great instructors I enjoyed it .


----------



## Code 3

Since this was brought back from the dead I need to chime in quickly. Cloran's training was awesome. He's a retired Tpr. Had outstanding training when I went through his. Great guys from Boston PD, State Trooper and an FBI agent.


----------



## RunOne24

I have a friend who got his GED, spent 2 years as a Boston Special Officer, went to a Reserve Intermittent, and is now an SSPO.

Read up on SSPO exemptions here: http://www.mass.gov/eopss/funding-and-training/law-enforce/msp-acad/sspo/cert/


----------

